# OoT 3DS remake



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

http://www.1up.com/do/blogEntry?bId=9033963

the goodness....it...just...keeps coming


----------



## Mino (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo is trying to make me go broke.  I'd honestly rather play this than Skyward whatever.  Twilight Princess has made me jaded towards Zelda on the Wii.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 15, 2010)

You beat me to it


----------



## Conor (Jun 15, 2010)

Jeeez Nintendo, your on fire today.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 15, 2010)

cant wait


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 15, 2010)

OMG, this is the best thing Nintendo has done for years!

I've almost beaten the original 100% twice so I'm going to buy this no matter what! ^_^


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Nintendo is trying to make me go broke.  I'd honestly rather play this than Skyward whatever.  Twilight Princess has made me jaded towards Zelda on the Wii.


Check out Kotaku's hands-on with Skyward Sword... looks much better than what Miyamoto demoed at the conference...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

HOLY EFFING CRAP NINTENDO, YOU BETTER BE MY WIFE.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 15, 2010)

Now this is a real Zelda game.


----------



## Mino (Jun 15, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's actually the only video of it that I have seen.  I slept through the press conference.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 15, 2010)

I'll be broke when that comes out. Need to find a job now.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 15, 2010)

There is a god.
His name is Miyamoto.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, well, I don't know... I liked what I saw, personally, it seems much more streamlined than Twilight Princess.


----------



## Mino (Jun 15, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, because they reined in the weird twilight stuff and went back to an almost-cel-shaded look.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean in terms of the interface (w/ items and controls).  I do like the look better than TP's, though, it seems like a throwback to the art style of the older games.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo owns my soul.


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 15, 2010)

Dangit, theres no way I'll get enough money for all this just by cleaning pools.

Curse my age.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 15, 2010)

THIS!


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo wins.


----------



## muffun (Jun 15, 2010)

This is the kind of moment that makes me feel grateful I'm a Nintendo fan.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh god i hope that this system is more then Remakes 

But still im buying it.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 15, 2010)

This is why Nintendo gets an A+.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 15, 2010)

If they follow the pattern of SM64DS there will be added content... Also just imagine how well this could help the timeline...


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 15, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Also just imagine how well this could help the timeline...


let's not


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 15, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the ALTTP remake (well, that was just a re-release, but my point is relevant), there will be alot of fixes to story problems and the like...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 15, 2010)

Also.





This in improved graphics and IN 3D HOLY *censored.2.0* GOD HELP ME


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 15, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a sexy beast.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 15, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0* NO. *censored.3.0*. *censooooooooooored.3.0*. I WON'T BE ABLE TO FINISH THE GAME NOW. D:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have Andrew to be there to hold you so you can make it through.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 15, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HE'S NEVER PLAYED OCARINA OF TIME. I'M SURE HE'LL BE JUST AS SACRED OF DEAD HAND AS I AM. D:


----------



## 4861 (Jun 15, 2010)

Screen shots of the game are now on e3.nintendo.com!


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 15, 2010)

Hell. Yes.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 16, 2010)

http://e3.nintendo.com/at-the-show/#/?v=day1_recap

The very end of the video practically confirms an Ocarina of Time 3D trailer for tomorrow...er, later today, I guess. XD


----------



## Jarv156 (Jun 16, 2010)

I know I'm probably gonna get flamed for saying this, but I will not e buying either of these games. I already own them on the 64 and I'm not willing to dish out another


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 16, 2010)

UPDATE 1 - Nintendo's Shigeru Miyamoto, showing the "game" off to media during a later briefing, says at this stage it's just a tech demo, but that it may well be developed into a full release at a later date.

Miyamoto said something along the lines of liking the openness of Hyrule Field.

UPDATE 2 - Seemingly contradicting this, Nintendo of America's official Twitter account later posted "We're proud to introduce The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D!". Exciting, but we'll take Miyamoto's word over that of a Nintendo of America PR rep.

Source - http://kotaku.com/5564395/rumor-3ds-gets-ocarina-of-time-remake/gallery/?skyline=true&s=i

This may be a tech demo, but I am hoping for a remake like the rest of ya, even if Majora's Mask deserves it more.


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Nintendo is trying to make me go broke.


This.
Also never played this game. But I have been a fan of the Zelda series. So i will buy


----------



## Numner (Jun 16, 2010)

I'll give them props for that.

OoT <3


----------



## Mino (Jun 16, 2010)

Tortimer said:
			
		

> UPDATE 1 - Nintendo's Shigeru Miyamoto, showing the "game" off to media during a later briefing, says at this stage it's just a tech demo, but that it may well be developed into a full release at a later date.
> 
> Miyamoto said something along the lines of liking the openness of Hyrule Field.
> 
> ...


It's definitely not just a tech demo.  It has its own section on Nintendo's E3 site.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 16, 2010)

I am sold... now what color 3DS do I want :3 ?


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 16, 2010)

Want.


----------



## JCnator (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks like that the water temple is being fixed. The annoying temple is now less annoying, since it will allow you to swap items, including iron boots swiftly. Proof: http://www.videogamer.com/news/zelda_oots_water_temple_fixed_on_3ds.html

Sorry if I couldn't made it clickable. My keyboard doesn't have the needed keys anymore, and with TBT glitches.


----------



## gerardo781 (Jun 16, 2010)

TheBigJC7777777 said:
			
		

> Looks like that the water temple is being fixed. The annoying temple is now less annoying, since it will allow you to swap items, including iron boots swiftly. Proof: http://www.videogamer.com/news/zelda_oots_water_temple_fixed_on_3ds.html
> 
> Sorry if I couldn't made it clickable. My keyboard doesn't have the needed keys anymore, and with TBT glitches.


Thank god.


----------



## Wish (Jun 16, 2010)

I hope I get an ass load of cash. ;C


----------



## Conor (Jun 16, 2010)

TheBigJC7777777 said:
			
		

> Looks like that the water temple is being fixed. The annoying temple is now less annoying, since it will allow you to swap items, including iron boots swiftly. Proof: http://www.videogamer.com/news/zelda_oots_water_temple_fixed_on_3ds.html
> 
> Sorry if I couldn't made it clickable. My keyboard doesn't have the needed keys anymore, and with TBT glitches.


Thanks.

That's good its being fixed, I got quite stressed the first time I played that temple.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 16, 2010)

Better get saving now, for a 3DS and billions of games.


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 16, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Better get saving now, for a 3DS and billions of games.


This xD Still owe my mom money so x(


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 16, 2010)

TheBigJC7777777 said:
			
		

> Looks like that the water temple is being fixed. The annoying temple is now less annoying, since it will allow you to swap items, including iron boots swiftly. Proof: http://www.videogamer.com/news/zelda_oots_water_temple_fixed_on_3ds.html
> 
> Sorry if I couldn't made it clickable. My keyboard doesn't have the needed keys anymore, and with TBT glitches.


That's a change that is greatly appreciated, definitely one of the most annoying parts of OoT.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 23, 2010)

I didn't mind the keep changing the boots, it's that hidden key that bothered me more. xD


----------



## Ciaran (Oct 23, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> I didn't mind the keep changing the boots, it's that hidden key that bothered me more. xD


Why would you do this?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 23, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I got to the room with the waterfall and the locked door at the top and I thought...

"Oh crap!" lol


----------



## Ciaran (Oct 23, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I meant...

Why would you bump a topic that hasn't been posted in since June???


----------



## williamd (Oct 23, 2010)

i heard it gonna have wifi capabillitys but you all probly knew that.also^yeah why would you revive a topic thats been talked about and discussed?i know im posting on it but im just giving info:/plus this topic wasnt even that important,the ones that are worth reviving is like the dragon egg and pokemon egg thing or "what are you listening to?"


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 23, 2010)

williamd said:
			
		

> i heard it gonna have wifi capabillitys but you all probly knew that.also^yeah why would you revive a topic thats been talked about and discussed?i know im posting on it but im just giving info:/plus this topic wasnt even that important,the ones that are worth reviving is like the dragon egg and pokemon egg thing or "what are you listening to?"


I doubt it. I don't see how they would incorporate wi-fi, unless you had a four-swords element.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 23, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> williamd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you mean what they should have done with the DS might happen on the 3DS? !


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 23, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, a co-op mode. I love the Four Swords Adventure. I can never find anyone with the original four swords, so I can't play it. I might emulate it get a second copy. I hope they remake that or put it as a bonus on the Ocarina of Time 3DS.


----------

